# Some Flower horn pic to share....



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

this one is the champion at Singapore ...


----------



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

another one...


----------



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

the pic....


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

That sh*t just looks dumb.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

the champ is one impressive fish. No females will breed with it becaue its kok is to large though. Those arent my first choice in flowerhorns, as i personally felt the golden apple destroyed all the other ones at aquarama and the last two are singapore fortune fish. they are texas based and not flowerhorn.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

why are these so popular? i like the last one but thats about it.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that first one is ugly


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

oh man, death I was like holy sh*t! youre banned?! then I saw it...tricky guy

back on topic I prefer the not so crazy/zany champion ones but the common expensive ones like blue dragons and metallic blue dragons and stuff


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

any show new world cichlid will have large nuchal humps, the showpiece GT at a german aquarium has one just as big as that fish. I dont see how anyone can call themselves a collector of cichlids and not respect the power that the hump signifies.. it means that fish in number one, and nobody is going to stand up and challenge him for supremecy. The hump is at the center of one of the most intresting fish in the world, i dont think any other fish can compare in the personality department to CAs, and this is just part of what they are all about. so i guess if you dont like humps, you can stick to keeping a brainless fish like piranha.

and if its real hard to relize why anyone would pay crazy amount for these.. well its just like everyone who has to have the biggest rohm. Except with these fish there is alot more to deciding who the best is other then size as each one is unique with original features.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Poseidon X said:


> so i guess if you dont like humps, you can stick to keeping a brainless fish like piranha.


 you can make your point without insulting our hobby man.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

mike you didnt know that the large hump contains additional brainpower used for mind control over hobbyist?

hmmm???


> That sh*t just looks dumb.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wow...were can i get a texas like that...me want


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

thats a fortune fishxflowerhorn, you can tell that the shape is not texas at all while the body still keeps some of the color more or less. Its a unique looking one.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

love the 1st and the last


----------



## GloomCookie (Dec 30, 2003)

well i can respect any 1's hobby, but i am not a fan of these fish. i also dont think you need to label P's as "brainless" they are very intelligent, just becasue they dont have humps doesnt make then brainless.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

GloomCookie said:


> i also dont think you need to label P's as "brainless" they are very intelligent


that's incorrect. By fish standards they are at best average.


----------



## GloomCookie (Dec 30, 2003)

well i didnt think they were going to win a spelling B, but there not idiots either. whatever, my point was that you shouldnt trash some1's hobby just becasue some 1 has a different opinion than you.

my 2 Cents


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

my hobby is your hobby.. piranhas are good for other things like thrashing small mammals and witnessing the strong devour the weak. every fish has its strong points and its weak points.

the question was why are these so popular.. and they answer is they are extremely interactive with the owner... you can grap the head.. push on it as they try to snap at you... pet it for good luck, when the fish comes up the head pops outta the water







plus they are alot of fun to mess with, the minute your hand goes in the tank they attack.. if you get bit, your gong to have some pain and blood loss but thast fun too







and they all attack, no such thing as a skitish one as the ones that arent interactive are normally culled.


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

nice


----------

